# Refilling Subtank Mini



## Smoky Jordan (6/5/15)

Hi All

Was wondering how low your juice can go before refilling the tank? 

Not sure whether it could go lower than the juice holes. Sorry that it might sound like a silly question...

Your feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## PeterHarris (6/5/15)

you can let it go lower than the juice holes, but then you would have to turn and swrl your tank to keep them holes wet - i just refil the tank as soon as it drops below that.....

but if your changing flavour then go as low as possible, but remember to keep them holes wet, else you will get a dry hit and possibly burn your coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (6/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> you can let it go lower than the juice holes, but then you would have to turn and swrl your tank to keep them holes wet - i just refil the tank as soon as it drops below that.....
> 
> but if your changing flavour then go as low as possible, but remember to keep them holes wet, else you will get a dry hit and possibly burn your coil


Thanks @PeterHarris I have been changing the flavour when the liquid got to the top of those juice holes so it will let it go a little more now.

Is it ok to put the excess liquid back into its bottle?


----------



## Dobie (6/5/15)

Unless there is some gunk buildup in the excess liquid like I saw on twisps I don't see why not. Been doing it myself and haven't tasted a difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (6/5/15)

Dobie said:


> Unless there is some gunk buildup in the excess liquid like I saw on twisps I don't see why not. Been doing it myself and haven't tasted a difference.


Awesome... thanks for that


----------

